# opinions wanted on pp future



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

As we all know nationals are jabbing each other for work and low pricing,of course you have some smaller companies always trying to slice in on the pie,so my question is what in your opinion does pp hold for future,i think eventually a lot will fold and your gonna have 2 or 3 nationals holding all the marbles...personally i would like to see all the work go back to realtors and let them choose their vendors,they know who does the work and who dont.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

d+jhomeservices said:


> As we all know nationals are jabbing each other for work and low pricing,of course you have some smaller companies always trying to slice in on the pie,so my question is what in your opinion does pp hold for future,i think eventually a lot will fold and your gonna have 2 or 3 nationals holding all the marbles...personally i would like to see all the work go back to realtors and let them choose their vendors,they know who does the work and who dont.


I hope more work goes back the realtors as well.

Every time I contact an am or bank and they respond back that they use Safeguard, AMS, FAS, Cyprexx, etc.. This is my response:

The national companies are a joke. I get 4 or 5 calls a week from the local brokers I deal with asking me to go to properties to fix what the national contractors either damaged or could not handle in the first place. For what you are paying the national companies I could do the work and have it done professionally the first time, instead of having some hack they found on Craigslist causing more damage to your asset because the national is keeping over 50% and after materials the contractor actually doing the work is making less then minimum wage and doesn’t give a crap about YOUR asset. 
Oh well, thanks anyway.

And the biggest joke is when I do go and fix a nationals mistake and then contact the AM saying "Hey, I just did this job for you because so and so could not how about giving me some more work directly?", their response is Sorry, we still have to use so and so......

Ugh! Really? Wasn't it Einstein who said: 
"Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results."


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I'd like to see the work go back to the brokers too.


As for my opinion of the industry......


I quit driving truck and started doing P&P back in the spring of 09. Long before summer grass season was over I could see the writing on the wall and began to plan how to transition into lawn and grounds maintenance. In 2010 I picked up some nice lawn accounts and put my name out there. In Oct of 2010 I started installing alum ramps for disabled vets. That isn't full time work but it is some thing that will help with the bills during the winter months. In 2011 I continued picking up lawn accounts to the point that I had 3 days a week just for lawn care.
As of right now I'm schedule full with signed contracts for 2012. I'm planning on buying another commercial riding mower in the spring.
As of right now ALL, every single piece of my lawn and snow plowing equipment is cash money paid for.

I do not plan on doing bank work after April of 2012.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

*P&amp;p*

I would not go and start blaming P&P contractors on every single issue. They do what they being told to do and may be this would need to go back to asset managers who should be worrying about assets. I would think that if work would be going back to the Realtors - this would benefit the market and conditions of the properties


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I have tripled my broker work in the last 6 months. These jobs are profitable, feed my subs and their families and NO PICTURES!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

I just sent you email instead of posting in forum


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If you can get hooked up with Brokers handling REO then treat them A#1 and give them your best quality workmanship. You will be their first call, without the followups, chargebacks, cut rate crap. And you won't be online all night slogging thru work orders on some Nationals half baked website.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

gtx if is the big question,i do quality work on any job i do,even go the extra mile,ive sent 100's of letters out to brokers,realtors and lawyers,response i get is we only go through nationals fas and safguard being top two


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

That's true. Many times the Broker can only use us for the initial securing, then we bid the rest against the national. But, since the Broker may specialize in the foreclosure end, he will also have contacts with investors, landlords, local banks, etc, and he/she will refer them to you. We do quality work for whomever; we go the extra mile for the clients that pay a living wage.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> gtx if is the big question,i do quality work on any job i do,even go the extra mile,ive sent 100's of letters out to brokers,realtors and lawyers,response i get is we only go through nationals fas and safguard being top two




Basically that is laziness on the brokers part. While much of the service has to go through a national, they usually have an allowable for repairs Ect. Brokers here are getting properties DIRECT from the banks with no nationals involved. I am starting on a 110 Cu Yd trashout at first light this morning (sunrise is at 8:02!!! ) and i should finish today as well as their are no photos required and we all know photos add 30-40% time to a job. I will also be paid in 2 weeks.:clap::clap:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Basically that is laziness on the brokers part. While much of the service has to go through a national, they usually have an allowable for repairs Ect. Brokers here are getting properties DIRECT from the banks with no nationals involved. I am starting on a 110 Cu Yd trashout at first light this morning (sunrise is at 8:02!!! ) and i should finish today as well as their are no photos required and we all know photos add 30-40% time to a job. I will also be paid in 2 weeks.:clap::clap:


Get that good money matt!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Get that good money matt!



I should be there now but i am uploading chit to these damn Nationals. Got my cleaning lady there sorting stuff for Goodwill................


----------

